# A nice chuck for cheap



## cornflake

i too have used this chuck it is a vary dependable one.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks for this review. I'm currently in the market and you're right, the price is right!


----------



## 33706

Are the optional jaws and accessories easy to find, or did you have to order them? Have you tried the dovetail feature yet? Thanks for the great review!


----------



## bobasaurus

The optional jaws are available from here:

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/c-series-replacement-jaws.html

It doesn't come with dovetail jaws in the default set of accessories, but they are pretty affordable at $23 from penn state industries. I may order a set eventually, but the round jaws are doing a good job of holding my straight tenons.


----------



## richgreer

I've been using the One Way Talon chuck for almost 15 years and I am sure it will last for the rest of my life. However, on a couple of occasions I have used a friend's Barracuda. I believe the Barracuda to be just as good as my Talon and it cost less, especially if you want more than one set of jaws.

The Talon will never wear out, but if it did, the Barracuda would be my first choice to buy a replacement.


----------



## 53rdcard

I to own this chuck, and really like it, got a supernova 2 prior to it, and to be honest wish i had gotten 2 of the PSI ones, not only do they have more jaws, but just to get the same number of jaws for a supernova 2 chuck, you could buy the PSI one.

Couple of things, one there is a titanium version of it that comes with a set of cole jaws and is only $10 more, and to keep the jaws from leaving the marks cover them with masking tape, it does allot to stop it, not all, but allot.


----------



## dbhost

Thanks for a great review. I love the Barracuda chuck. Good piece of hardware.


----------



## JamesVavra

I too have this chuck system. It's fantastic, especially at its price point.


----------



## bobasaurus

I made a stupid move yesterday and flipped on the lathe forgetting that I had positioned the chuck key in there for the picture. It slammed into the lathe body and flung onto the floor. After a quick check, everything is still perfectly fine. There isn't even a mark on the chuck or key and everything moves perfectly. It's nice to see that the chuck key does fall out easily for safety (not sure if this was intentional on the manufacturer's part).


----------



## REK

It's easy to for get the key….But DON'T DO THAT NO MORE!!!!

Good Review!!!!


----------



## bobasaurus

Here's an update from 10 years in the future. Still using this old chuck on my new G0733 lathe. This lathe had a bigger spindle size so I had to use an adapter, but this chuck still runs perfectly true and grips well. It's been a good buy for a decade of occasional turning.


----------

